# R.I.P Hermit crab



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

My mother informed me one failed to molt hopefully I can get another one this weekend so the other won't be lonely for too long, poor things,


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no, RIP. Are they land hermit crabs I am guessing?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*shelled warrior..*

fare well little shelled one.... r.i.p.
ive got 3 hermits and theyre great pets....... i feel for you buddy....
if your struggling to get another then theres a shop around my way that sells them..... keep your chin up.....


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

R.i.p


----------

